# Help : Connection au serveur MySQL de MAMP



## morane (14 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Je découvre dans la foulée PHP et MySQL avec MAMP. Outre les difficultés liées aux coquilles rencontrée dans les exemples trouvés ici ou là, j'ai longtemps galéré pour arriver à me connecter au serveur mySQL de MAMP. La méthode avec :

$host = "localhost:8889";
$user = "root";
$password = "root";

aboutit en effet toujours à un échec. J'ai d'abord pensé qu'il fallait activer le compte root, mais cela ne sert à rien ici. Finalement j'ai compris que la cause était que le serveur ne trouvait pas le fichier :

   /var/mysql/mysql.soc

De fait celui-ci est dans :

   /temp/mysql/mysql.soc

Mais pourquoi le serveur va-t-il le chercher dans le dossier var (qui n'existe d'ailleurs pas) alors que php.ini indique le bon chemin, c'est à dire temp. J'ai bien essayé de créer un dossier var avec mysql/mysql.soc, mais cela ne marche pas. Finalement, j'y suis quand même arrivé avec l'alternative :

$socket = ":/Applications/MAMP/tmp/mysql/mysql.sock";
$utilisateur = "root";
$motpasse = "root";

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire pourquoi ces difficultés ? Vu que la première méthode semble la plus usuelle, par exemple avec CocoaMySQL, je trouve ce recours forcé à l'alternative peu satisfaisant.

Merci pour l'aide


----------



## domd (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

lorsque tu lances MAMP, est-ce que ton navigateur s'ouvre sur la page d'accueil (bienvenue sur mamp) ? Est-ce que la petite fenêtre MAMP a les voyants verts ?
Si c'est le cas mysql doit fonctionner,( je suppose que tu as essayé phpmyadmin pour la gestion de ta base)



> $host = "localhost:8889";
> $user = "root";
> $password = "root";


te permettent d'utiliser la variable "$user" au lieu de taper le nom d'utilisateur lorsque tu rédiges ta page ... cela pourrait être $hote, $utilisateur, ...

ta requête pour la connexion sera du style :
mysql_connect ($hote, $user, $password) or die ("erreur de connexion à localhost")

Espérant avoir répondu à ta question


----------

